# Loserland



## Zenit (Feb 14, 2009)

Music. More music. And MOAR music. Maybe the only thing I have in mind 24 hours a day. And from all that music suddenly this appeared: Loserland.

Sorry for the grammatical mistakes or whatever, you know I'm still learning and English is not my native language.

*LOSERLAND* 

Where stars never show up 
and the sun doesn't shine, 
where clouds use to hide 
the light of our moon. 
We're shadows in darkness 
governed by our aingst. 
It's another day in Loserland. 

We drink our own tears 
and eat our mistakes. 
We can never sleep; 
instead we just cry. 
Here living in hell 
is much better to live 
another day in Loserland. 

Loserland, Loserland; 
Land of lonelyness. 
Land of nobody's cry. 
Land with no exit door. 

Nobody cares 
if we exist or if not; 
what we do, what we are. 
Who does really care? 
We're dust in this land 
where no one can be heard. 
And this land is called Loserland. 

Hear the dreadful yells 
and the desperate cries. 
Look at the people praying 
an at their dark tears being dropped. 
Everything's pain 
in this eternal night. 
'Cause you know, this is Loserland. 

Loserland, Loserland. 
Land of lonelyness. 
Land of nobody's cry. 

But this land is my home.​


----------



## Sedit (Feb 14, 2009)

I like it.  I'd maybe come up with a deeper sounding title though...my only real criticism.  But I dig it


----------

